# What age is baby shoe size 1??



## staycutee

I bought some little shoes (not proper ones just soft) from Mothercare which were on a hanger saying up to 12 months. Got home and they don't fit Lucas and he isn't even 9 months. I looked inside and it says Size 1 but I'm sure they must have been on the wrong hanger or something as he isn't particularly big??

I don't have a receipt or the hanger anymore but I will take them back if they were on the wrong thign!


----------



## 08marchbean

the ones i got the other day said 3-6 months and were a size 1. x


----------



## shayandbump

Agreeing with 08marchbean, I'd say size 1 is around 3-6 months. Amy's reasonably small and her first 'proper' shoes that she got when she was about 6-7 months were a size 2. She's 11 months (almost) and she's size 3 now.


----------



## Blah11

amelie was a size 1.5 at 12 months. She's now a 2.5 at 19 months but she does have itty bitty feet.


----------



## staycutee

thats so annoying! i cant believe someone just shoved them on the wrong hanger, i bet they wont take them back although they are obviously brand new


----------

